# CI SHRIMP TRAY BEST THING EVER!!!



## MJB05615 (Jan 4, 2021)

Thank you 

 sawhorseray
 for recommending the CI Shrimp Tray.  Came in yesterday, 10 days early!  Seasoned and used it and it's wonderful.
Only got 2 pics, but it's a huge time saver and makes the Shrimp perfectly.  Very happy.
Once again another lifestyle improvement from the great people on this forum.  

 sawhorseray
  this is not the first time your recommendations have improved my cooking, and I am eternally grateful, Sir!
First all set in tray , after getting the tray nice and hot on the Grill, and spooning a little lemon butter into the slots.







All done after 3-4 minutes.  All perfectly and evenly cooked.  Couldn't be easier!  Shrimp tasted great.  





Clean up was a breeze.  I'd never have known about this excellent product had it not been for 

 sawhorseray
 , so thank you again, Ray.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 4, 2021)

Awe the way life goes we live and learn. The great thing about this forum.

Warren


----------



## Millberry (Jan 4, 2021)

Wow Mike....uh...uh...I have some cocktail sauce. That does look delicious. WTG


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 4, 2021)

True that Waren.  I went back on to Amazon the next day to get a second one, and it said not in stock, unsure when or if it will be available again.  They're the only ones that offer it too.  Live and learn indeed.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 4, 2021)

Millberry said:


> Wow Mike....uh...uh...I have some cocktail sauce. That does look delicious. WTG


Thanks Charlie, these were good on their own, no cocktail sauce needed.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 4, 2021)

Thanks for the likes 

 SmokinVOLfan
  and 

 Johnny Ray
 , they are appreciated.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 4, 2021)

That 

 sawhorseray
 Ray he is one hell of a guy! Those shrimp look great nice job!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 4, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> That
> 
> sawhorseray
> Ray he is one hell of a guy! Those shrimp look great nice job!


Thanks SVF.  He is one hell of a guy.  Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 4, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> That
> 
> sawhorseray
> 
> ...



Yes he is, as well as being a great friend, a wealth of knowledge, and a very positive contributor to the forum.

Mike that shrimp looks outstanding!! Ray has shared a few pics of ones he's done and all I can do is sit here and drool, lust like looking at yours    I love shrimp but sadly Tracy can't at it so that's not something on our regular menu rotation.,

Robert


----------



## normanaj (Jan 4, 2021)

Great possibility I'll adding something to new to the arsenal!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 4, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Yes he is, as well as being a great friend, a wealth of knowledge, and a very positive contributor to the forum.
> 
> Mike that shrimp looks outstanding!! Ray has shared a few pics of ones he's done and all I can do is sit here and drool, lust like looking at yours    I love shrimp but sadly Tracy can't at it so that's not something on our regular menu rotation.,
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert.  Means a lot.  I've gotten a lot of productive advice from Ray as well as you and alot of others here, and I'm very appreciative.  Sorry Tracy cannot eat Shrimp.  Appreciate the kind words.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 4, 2021)

Wow, I'm thrilled you like the CI tray Mike, and thanks so much for the kind words and acknowledgment. It's all just a part of the give and get we all receive from this great forum, making great new friends, culinary tricks and techniques, and help spending money on new gear! RAY


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 4, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Wow, I'm thrilled you like the CI tray Mike, and thanks so much for the kind words and acknowledgment. It's all just a part of the give and get we all receive from this great forum, making great new friends, culinary tricks and techniques, and help spending money on new gear! RAY


Totally agree, Ray.  My Smoking and Cooking quality has improved to levels I couldn't imagine before joing here almost 3 years ago.  Totally renewed my interest.  Especially learning new things in older age, that's rare. 
And anytime I can get new gear is icing on the cake.
 Stay safe my friend.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 4, 2021)

Never saw one of those (or if I did didn't know what it was). 
Looks good


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 4, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> True that Waren.  I went back on to Amazon the next day to get a second one, and it said not in stock, unsure when or if it will be available again.  They're the only ones that offer it too.  Live and learn indeed.


I had to google it and a bunch of specialty CI for seafood popped up.  In stock, too.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 4, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> I had to google it and a bunch of specialty CI for seafood popped up.  In stock, too.


Yeah, I saw a bunch of ones for Scallops, etc.  But I haven't seen any other specifically for Shrimp, like this one.  I considered the Scallops one, but we don't eat them.  I'm sure there's other stuff you could put in them as well.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 4, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Yeah, I saw a bunch of ones for Scallops, etc.  But I haven't seen any other specifically for Shrimp, like this one.  I considered the Scallops one, but we don't eat them.  I'm sure there's other stuff you could put in them as well.


I got  Amazon and Home Depot  hits for in stock of the Outset brand of shrimp pans.
We don't eat shrimp (prawns) often enough to justify the pan.  My wife isn't a big enough fan.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 4, 2021)

Oh that's good.  I never checked Home Depot, I thought it was an Amazon only brand.  I'll recheck Amazon.
If they have restocked since last week, I'm getting 1 more.  Sorry your Wife isn't a fan of Shrimp.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 19, 2021)

First I saw this, Mike!!
Looks Great!
I guess they don't mind taking one for the team, as long as they each have their own little slot to lay in.
Like.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 19, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> First I saw this, Mike!!
> Looks Great!
> I guess they don't mind taking one for the team, as long as they each have their own little slot to lay in.
> Like.
> ...


Thanks Bear.  Yes they don't have much of a say in taking one for the Team, lol.
Thanks for the like.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 19, 2021)

I have never seen or heard of this CI shrimp thing...  Very interesting...


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 19, 2021)

sandyut said:


> I have never seen or heard of this CI shrimp thing...  Very interesting...


You can find it on Amazon, and Home depot.  If you like Shrimp, this is great.  Thanks again to 

 sawhorseray
 , it's really a gamechanger.  I use it 1-2 times a week.  So glad I stocked up on Shrimp when they ran it on sale during the Holidays.


----------

